# which whistle?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My apologies if this has already been dicussed, but which whistle do you use for your V's?
Our friends have 2 WHV's and use an Acme 210.5, as we see them a lot I got a 211.5 so that the dogs wouldn't be obeying anyone but the owners commands. I must say that it seems to work with Ruby, I'll hide somewhere in the garden and give 3 short blows and she comes and finds me


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Harrigab,
Was speaking to another V owner on my walk this evening about the subject of whistles (very strange to come on-line and see this heading!!).
He takes his V on shoots with his GSP and he asked me what whistle I used, when i told him that i used an Acme 210.5 he said it's a very common type that he also used on picking up and shoots. When I asked if the dogs get confussed with such a common whistle/pitch being used he said on the whole when he used his whistle 'His' dogs knew that he was calling them with his Acme 210.5, it didn't matter they instinctively knew he was calling them! :-\


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks Hobbsy, I sort of thought that might be the case but wasn't sure. I wonder if it's anything to do with the length/force that you blow it?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeh, i think that's it with the force/pitch thing, we give two sharp 'Pips' for a recall and this works for us, followed by a small treat when he came back to us when he was younger. Now he ventures further from us, the whistle is a great attribute. The guy I was talking to this afternoon buys whistles by the box, he keeps them in the car, coats, bags etc... Happy whistling Harrigab!!!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We started Pumpkin (12m) with Roy Gonia "Commander" whistle. We are happy with it. It's marketed for pups & those hunting at closer range. Pumpkin has responded very well to the whistle from day 1.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good topic as I was wanting to change whistles.

Gun dog supply had them and you could hear the sound of the whistle when you went to each one.

I chose the Acme 211.5. Bought 4 of them on-line.

So the only problem is when I go hunting with harrigab[/color] Ruby might get confused.

The Old Coleman pea whistle I use is good also but a pea whistle doesn't have the range I think that the Acme will have.

Rod


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Good topic as I was wanting to change whistles.
> 
> Gun dog supply had them and you could hear the sound of the whistle when you went to each one.
> 
> ...


 my Uncle Bertie got killed via a pea whistle (hand on heart!) so i won't be tempted, but that's another story for another day :'(


----------

